# Armrest pad



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

anyone ever found a company that makes an insert for where cellphone goes? My elbow is resting in that well and it suck's:banghead:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

You could replace the armrest with the european version-- its one big flat armrest with out the space for the cellphone. Not sure how much it costs though.

This is what i'm talking about:
http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/tips_pages/CenterArmRest.htm


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Sweetness worth a shot my elbow thank's U:thumbup:


----------

